# Stem problem



## homer2811 (Aug 21, 2011)

Stem problem.One plant in a 5 gallon bubbler.Stem turned black and then started to leak.What is this and can I fix it?


----------



## King Bud (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks like it may have gotten cut and infected, or it may be overwatered and is rotting from roots up.

I would remove the black light shield, unless the water level rises above all that clay pebble.


----------



## homer2811 (Aug 22, 2011)

Took a look at the roots and they are nice and white.Will remove the light shield and hope it can repair itself unless there is something else I can do to retard the infection.Thanks.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 22, 2011)

I would say that black cover, being made of glossy black tape cause a lot of heat to build up right there at the stem and has caused it to rot. It looks pretty bad, I don't know if you will be able to save it. Really depends on how deep the damage goes into the flesh of the stem, given that it is "bleeding" is not a good sign. If you have some tephlon tape, you could try lightly wrapping it to seal the wound, or get some clean wax and get it warm enough and flatten it out real thin, then wrap the stem with that, making sure that the wax "band aid" goes 1-2cm above and below the wound. Press it just tight enough to make it hold. There is also a pruning spray that you can get from the local hydro shop or plant stores that you can spray onto the stem to seal it. That is what I use for any breakage and it works quite well  unfortunately I can't remember the name of it. Hope this helps, and hope she survives


----------



## homer2811 (Aug 25, 2011)

Couldn't save it.The plant started to list.I cut  it and tried to clone it but did not have enough to work with.I'll be more careful in the future.


----------

